# PRESARIO_RP (D:) question



## SweetBaby (Oct 14, 2005)

On my Windows XP computer is a drive called Presario_RP
(D that has only 20% of it's space left.
How can I free up the space on this drive? Only 710 MB free.
SweetBaby


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Sounds like your hard drive could be partitioned. To investigate, you can navigate like this:

Start > Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Computer Management > Disk Management 

At this stage you should be able to see how (if) the drive is partitioned.
For further options and instructions, right click on the partition that you're interested in and click Help and read more about it.

Back up all valuable data and set a Restore point before working in Disk Management.

Carefully think through what you want to do and write down everything you see that describes the volume that you are working on before you switch envirnments.

Regards,
JF


----------



## SweetBaby (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you for the idea. I have not been able to
get some of this cleared up, yet. I'll keep trying.
SweetBaby


----------



## Uranium-235 (Aug 29, 2002)

Click Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> Disk Cleanup

Select your drive


----------



## [Mystic] (Nov 3, 2004)

You will probably find that this partition is for recovery and it is not worth messing around with. Once those partitions are stuffed you normally can not create another one without the original compaq restore cds which I dont think they give out anymore.


----------



## SweetBaby (Oct 14, 2005)

I did that and it show it cleaned on the trash can out.
I tried running it a few times but it didn't free up any
space.
SB


----------



## SweetBaby (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh dear. I was hoping that i didn't have to do that.
Thanks for the help.
SweetBaby


----------



## wahlroot (Dec 11, 2004)

That is a Recovery partition. Mess with it at your own peril. In other words, keep your hands off. Mess it up and you will not have a chance to do a repair of the operating system. Mess with it and do not come back and ask how to fix it. You will have to buy restore discs from Compac, and they only allow you erase the operating system, and start over from scratch. I hope I have been clear.


----------



## SweetBaby (Oct 14, 2005)

I have order the recovery disk and hope this will clear up my problem.
Thanks to everyone for the help on this.
SweetBaby


----------

